# Fixing a leaky tank



## Direction (Sep 9, 2016)

My 120 gallon tank has a small leaking spot on the top of the back panel inside the overflow. Is fixing it easy? If it is too much work, I will have to decide the fate of the tank. It is a 4x2x2.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Direction said:


> My 120 gallon tank has a small leaking spot on the top of the back panel inside the overflow. Is fixing it easy? If it is too much work, I will have to decide the fate of the tank. It is a 4x2x2.


Fixing tanks is easy, I fixed a leaky 180 last week and I have a fractured wrist so I did it with one hand. Watch my repair videos on carls aquarium YouTube, or call me and I can tell you how 4164609922


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Second that. The videos are really helpful. Carl does make it look easy. 

I however, am less handy lol. Took me much longer


----------



## Direction (Sep 9, 2016)

thank you for the advice. I am not a handy person and I don't have much time. I am giving the tank for free if anyone interested. It is still in very good condition. The tank was custom made by Miracle 3.5 years ago.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I can fix it for you, $75/hr plus materials, probably $120. Or I can take it off your hands if you don't want to get it fixed


----------



## Direction (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Carl

you can take it for free. No crack or chip. it is a single overflow. you can also have the durso standpipe which I have uninstalled from the overflow. PM me for the address and time if interested.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks,I don't know how to pm, if you could call me we can arrange pickup. 4164609922


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pm...*

Pretty simple Carl to pm... just click on posters name and u will get a drop down menu that says send member a private message .....


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

tom g said:


> Pretty simple Carl to pm... just click on posters name and u will get a drop down menu that says send member a private message .....


Thank you sir


----------

